# ACT



## samilynn0404 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Everyone. Im applying to college this year and I need to take my ACT's. Has anyone else taken the test? Im kinda stress b/c the thought of being in a crowded room makes me sick. What if I have to go to the bathroom, will the supervisor say no?


----------



## pooptydoopty (Jul 29, 2004)

I took the ACT test a long time ago and it wasn't very hard or stressfull but I guess I wasn't very worried about it because I wasn't taking it to get into college. I was just taking it to see if I could get a small scholarship. But once I took a different test, similar but I felt I absolutely had to pass it and I was so nervous that I pooped my pants a few seconds before the test started and I couldn't leave to use the bathroom because then I wouldn't have enough time to take the test. (I'm a slow test taker). So I had to sit in it for the whole four hour duration of the test. Luckily I didn't know any of the people who were in the room taking the test with me, so I never had to see them again. The next time I had a big test like that, I did a lot of breathing excercizes that I think I learned about from a post on this website. You breathe in slowly for 10 seconds. Hold it for 10 and breathe out for 10 and hold it for 10 and repeat. Something like that. It really helped me to calm down. I took three more big tests where I did the breathing excercizes and never had a problem with any "accidents" and my scores came out better even though they were harder tests.


----------



## samilynn0404 (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks for the reply are you allowed to leave the ACT testing room once the test starts?


----------



## pooptydoopty (Jul 29, 2004)

I can't remember if you are or not. I know the test where I had the problem, we were allowed to leave, I just didn't feel I had time to leave the room and still finish the test within the time limit. But that was a different test.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't know about this ACT you have to take, but you should discuss the problem with your teachers so that if there is a problem you would be able to leave the room.I hope this helps.


----------



## orange504 (Jul 7, 2004)

When I took the ACT we were not allowed to leave during the test, but if you think it will be a problem you should check with the administrators or a teacher, maybe you can work something out. I know when I took it, I was soo nervous and had an anxiety attack sitting there waiting for the packets to be passed out, but I found that once I got started and focused on the questions, I was able to get the anxiety out of my mind. I hope you can do the same!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

i know how you feel...im applying for college this year too and i recently took the SATS. despite being a very smart person, i hit a bad day for ibs on the day of the test and had a panic attack approx. every 10 seconds while taking the test.


----------



## Cassidy806 (Aug 22, 2004)

It's a medical thing. if you cna get a note from a doctor that usualy helps. As long as they know it's more than a "bad stomach" they will hopefully take you seriosuly and make changes if needed.equity over equality.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

I havent been in a test in the adult environment that you havent been able to leave should you need to, unlike when your at school people expect you to hold unless you cant. When i first started uni i used to get anxious, but i now know that there are very few situations where you cant excuse yourself to go to the toilet, and the ones that you cant are usually because there is no toilet.


----------

